# Vlc ( Film abspielen lassen über LAN )



## wingman (28. August 2004)

Hallo

Wie funktioniert das genau abspielen über LAN. Mit welchen geht es am einfachsten ( HTTP, MMSH, UDP oder RTP ) welches ist am Sicherste.

Welche Datei brauche ich genau.

Habe Fedora Core 2

Vielen Dank

Gruss DAve


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

also erstmal solltest du (wenn du schon in der Überschrift VLC schreibst) die Seite von VideoLAN besuchen und alle Tutorials lesen. Wenn du dann auf Probleme stösst kann man die hier sicherlich helfen.

Also die ganzen Tutorials findest du hier (ganz unten). 

Welche Datei du brauchst? Na ich würde mal sagen das Videofile das du auch streamen willst


----------



## wingman (28. August 2004)

Das langet doch 

videolan-server-0.5.6-1.1.fc2.dag.i386.rpm

Gruss Dave


----------



## wingman (28. August 2004)

Habe jetzt die Datei installiert und was nun.

Was muss ich machen

Gruss Dave


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von wingman _
> *Habe jetzt die Datei installiert und was nun.
> 
> Was muss ich machen
> ...



Hi,

wie schonmal beschrieben, einfach mal auf die Webseite gehen und die guten Tutorials lesen, dann sollte das einrichten kein Problem sein. Sollten dennoch Fehler/Probleme auftreten kann man dir sicherlich leichter helfen.


----------



## wingman (28. August 2004)

Weiss jemmand einen guten Tutorials

Gruss Dave


----------



## wingman (29. August 2004)

Hallo

Wollte jetzt den vls Server starten jetzt kommen die zwei Fehler

VideoLAN Server v 0.5.6 (Jun  3 2004) - (c)1999-2003 VideoLAN
2004-08-29 14:28:30 [ERROR/Vls]  No module in file "/usr/lib/videolan/vls/dvdrea der.so" : Error: Unable to load /usr/lib/videolan/vls/dvdreader.so: libdvdread.s o.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory


Gruss Dave


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

also wenn du mal langsam und genau liest was als Fehlermeldung kommt, solltest du wissen was los ist.

Installiere mal das Paket *libdvdread*, dann sollte es passen.


----------

